# Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12



## moachbaer (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen! Gruß aus Ö!

Eine Frage: Wie hoch steht eigentlich das Wasser in einem Screenmatic 12 Filter. Sind sowohl die blauen als auch dir roten Schwammfilter komplett unter Wasser? Der Ablauf ist ja recht weit unten, sodass die Wasserhöhe ja begrenzt ist, außer ich mache ein "Knie" nach dem Ausflussrohr.

Vielen Dank


----------



## bodo61 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*

Hallo, hatte nen Biotec 18. 
Der Wasserstand steigt mit der Verschmutzung. Bei frischgereinigten Schwämmen sind diese nicht kompl. unter Wasser. Und wenn die Schwämme zu stark verschmutz sind läuft das Wasser über die Trennwand der Biozone.
Falls das Wasser nach einigen Tagen nicht steigt, ist wohl irgendwas undicht.
Bei mir war mal so ein Stecker weg, der die untere Schiene seitlich abdichtet auf der die Schwämme aufgesteckt werden. Hab das mit feinem Schaumstoff zugestopft und gut wars.


----------



## matzeed7 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Hallo, hatte nen Biotec 18.
> Der Wasserstand steigt mit der Verschmutzung. Bei frischgereinigten Schwämmen sind diese nicht kompl. unter Wasser. Und wenn die Schwämme zu stark verschmutz sind läuft das Wasser über die Trennwand der Biozone.
> Falls das Wasser nach einigen Tagen nicht steigt, ist wohl irgendwas undicht.
> Bei mir war mal so ein Stecker weg, der die untere Schiene seitlich abdichtet auf der die Schwämme aufgesteckt werden. Hab das mit feinem Schaumstoff zugestopft und gut wars.




Genau ist bei mir auch so


----------



## Kaje (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*

Ich habe seit ca. 6 Wochen selber den Biotec 18 SM im Einsatz und der Wasserstand ist von der Inbetriebnahme bis jetzt so gut wie garnicht gestiegen! - Die blauen Filterschwämme sind gerade mal bis zu 2 -3 cm mit Wasser bedeckt!

Hätte aber bisher gedacht, dass alles ok ist, da mein Wasser kristallklar und auch die Wasserwerte eigentlich top sind!

Kann mir jemand von Euch ein Bild davon machen, wo genau ihr Probleme hattet, dass der Wasserstand bei Euch nie gestiegen ist? - Möchte dies dann bei mir nochmal nachkontrollieren! Wäre sehr dankbar!

Sah dies bei mir immer als gutes Zeichen, dass der Wasserstand nicht gestiegen ist und war bisher davon begeistert, dass ich die Filteranlage im Vergleich zu der Vorgängeranlage bisher noch nie reinigen musste


----------



## moachbaer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten: Aber dennoch: Diese Trennwand wird ja nur eingeschoben und ist daher nicht 100% dicht (z.B seitlich)! 
Und der Abfluß in der "Sonderkammer (wo das Zeolith drinnen ist)"oops ist ja sozusagen ganz beim Boden, das Wasser läuft daher sofort aus und der Wasserstand steigt daher nicht.
...irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht....


----------



## Kaje (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*

Das Wasser läuft über den Einlauf von oben über den Grobschmutzabscheider also der Screenmatic nach unten auf die Schwämme, dann durch die Schwämme und dann durch die Wasserkanäle im Bodenbereich in den Phoslessbereich der Zeolithkammer und von da aus zurück durch das Abflaufrohr in den Teich! Die Trennwand wird auch nie zu 100% dicht sein,da diese nicht zusätzlich abgedichtet ist,  aber dies macht nichts und ist seitens OASE auch so vorgesehen. Wenn natürlich ein riesen Spalt zwischen Trennwand und Gehäusevorhanden ist, dann stimmt was nicht, aber sonst ist dies ok!

Der Wasserstand würde theoretisch erst dann ansteigen, wenn sich die Schwämme und deren feine Wasserkanäle mit der Zeit mech. durch verschmutzung usw. enger werden und somit der Durchfluß geringer wird! -Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn die Schwämme einbischen tiefer im Wasser stehen würden, damit mehr Filtervolumen vorhanden ist, an denen sich Bakterien zum Abbau von Nährstoffen ansiedeln könnten.


----------



## bodo61 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*

Wenn ihr von anfang an einen höheren Wasserstand im Filter wollt (aber er steigt gewiss), braucht ihr nur den Auslauf mit einem 70er Bogen etwas hochdrehen.


----------



## Kaje (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*

Hallo Bodo,

habe nun den Wasserstand in meinem Biotec 18 mit Hilfe eines gebogenem Ablaufrohres künstlich erhöht, sodaß die blauen oben Schwämme nur noch 2-3 cm in der Luft stehen.
Erhoffe mirt dadurch etwas mehr Filtervolumen und eine leicht erhöhte Durchlaufzeit, damit die Bakterien einwenig mehr Zeit zum arbeiten haben


----------



## bodo61 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*

Moin,
die Durchlaufzeit, wie du schreibst, erhöhst du damit natürlich nicht. Das was in der Stunde durchgeht hängt von deiner Pumpe ab. 
Aber gerade deswegen bin ich grundsätzlich der Meinung einen Filter möglichst überdimensionieren und dann mit einer geringeren Pumpenleistung wie empfohlen zu betreiben. So kann sich im Filter eine vernünftige Biologie bilden und entsprechend lange Standzeiten.


----------



## Kaje (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*

Hallo Bodo!

Die Standzeiten sind bei meinem Biotec 18 schon sehr hoch - Tortz Aquamax 16.000, die aufgrund des Höhenunterschiedes effektiv bei mir viell. die Hälfte bringt! - Habe diesen seit dem Einsatz noch nie reinigen müssen (7 Wochen)


----------



## bodo61 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*



Kaje77 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo!
> 
> Die Standzeiten sind bei meinem Biotec 18 schon sehr hoch - Tortz Aquamax 16.000, die aufgrund des Höhenunterschiedes effektiv bei mir viell. die Hälfte bringt! - Habe diesen seit dem Einsatz noch nie reinigen müssen (7 Wochen)




Na dann paßt ja alles.
Ich bin übrigens auch der Meinung, das eine zweistündliche Umwälzung des Teichvolumens völlig ausreicht.
Mein Filterhersteller schreibt dies sogar vor.
Bin gerade dabei mir ein Sonnensegel aufzubauen. Mein Teich bekommt leider den ganzen Tag Sonne. Die Pflanzen freuen sich zwar, aber die Schwebealgen genau so.


----------



## Kaje (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch steht das Wasser im Screenmatic 12*

Hallo Bodo!

Verstehe da sowieso einige angaben bzw. Tabellen der Filteranlagenhersteller (gerade bei OASE nicht), die besagen, je größer die Pumpe, desto mehr Teichvolumen kann bei der Filteranlage XY gefiltert werden!

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass die Bakterien schon ihre Zeit brauchen, um effektiv in einer Filteranlage arbeiten zu können! - Wenn dann das Wasser mit einer immer größeren Pumpe und mit hochdruck durch die Filteranlage schießt,  kann dies meiner ansicht doch mit einer biologischen Reinigung garnicht funktionieren und läuft doch so raus, wie es reingelaufen ist!


----------

